# couple cars we painted



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

95 caprice to impala conversion . hok kamelion pearl green to blue






































86 monte carlo gm bright white with white ice pearls


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

that blue to green looks good i've had a jar for a 2yrs and still haven't used it eventually I will get to paint my own car.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

a jar? thats enough to do a couple cars.....


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

its only 14 grams. I've painted a car with the red to gold before and I used almost 2 jars. It flips more drastic the more that is used.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i buy it mixed in to binder from the paint shop . i used 3/4 of a gallon to do the chevy . btw, nice cutlass :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

Looks great :biggrin: How much did that blue to green run????


----------



## The Assassyn (Aug 13, 2002)

Glad to see you actualy took the time to remove everything. it seems most the idiots around here want to think that tapeing crap off is good enough. :lol:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by The Assassyn_@Feb 6 2006, 07:05 AM~4786925
> *Glad to see you actualy took the time to remove everything. it seems most the idiots around here want to think that tapeing crap off is good enough. :lol:
> *


the whole car was gutted for the conversion. it used to be a highway patrol car. its easier to remove parts than it is to tape them off . :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Feb 6 2006, 04:15 AM~4786692
> *Looks great :biggrin:  How much did that blue to green run????
> *


i pay 350 per gallon of premixed


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

more pics 

door jamb









before...









grille and lowers


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

That Cutlass looks nice. i want to see a picture of the whole car.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

84 monte hok blue to green shaved trunk 




























:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

heres a few pics of another car we did, its a 77 chev caprice . it is indigo blue with hok ice pearls and a few patterns.. :biggrin: 






















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm realy loving that bowtie stip :thumbsup:

you gata get us a good side shot of the car


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

had them made locally , 65 for enough to do a car


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Looks Good :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life (Nov 11, 2005)

looks good man keep up the good work


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

more of the 77


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Thats tight!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

look in the last pic , you can barely see the front of my caddy


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

nice work homie


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

i realy like that caprice homie


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

thanks homie....


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

ya anytime!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want to paint cars one day plus I'll be going to school this year for that put one It comes down to it if I like some one work ill give tham there props...I hate one people hate on the next guy becuase they do something better than tham you know but anywas I love your work and I hope you keep posting more of it!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

will do .....


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

uh oh.... i stole my friends car..... well, not really , were building this one for a car show later this month. were undecided on th color , but rest assured it will be nice


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i bought a new car today. 1984 cadillac collins conversion hearse . 71000 original miles. 4100 engine . gonna drive it stock for a few but ive got some plans


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

any ideas for the above car?


----------



## SMILEY 71 (Mar 15, 2006)

You need a coffin! Build your setup inside the coffin, batteries and all! Keep it all inside the coffin. Candy brandywine- simple patterns w/o drastic base color differences- 13x7 DONE! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SMILEY 71_@May 5 2006, 03:58 PM~5377205
> *You need a coffin!  Build your setup inside the coffin, batteries and all!  Keep it all inside the coffin.  Candy brandywine- simple patterns w/o drastic base color differences- 13x7 DONE! :biggrin:
> *


just what i was thinking , but green instead of red . i have a 2 pump setup , but im undicided on jucing the hearse or the coupe yet :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

update on the blue / green car. the owner had some rock chips so we added some impala logo graphics to the car
it ws also hit in the rear...





























these are 16 foot long


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

looking good bobby! On that caddy hearse chop the casket roof even like a stock factory roof! I think that would look phat as hell!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

got the juice goin in this week , ill post the finished pics of the chevy when we buff it , it has some runs that i dont wish to show at this time, but trust that is tight as hell.


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Nice work!


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

dayum u can throw some paint..if i keep my regal i'd like to do to that ice pearl over the white on it.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jun 8 2006, 04:48 PM~5576096
> *got the juice goin in this week , ill post the finished pics of the chevy when we buff it , it has some runs that i dont wish to show at this time, but trust that is tight as hell.
> *


I think more of us should post more of our mistakes and the steps we took to fix them....... mistakes seem to be the best learning tool...... imo


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i might post the pics up after i take pics from start to finish on fixing the runs .


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mi Estilo CC_@Jun 15 2006, 04:03 AM~5609330
> *I think more of us should post more of our mistakes and the steps we took to fix them....... mistakes seem to be the best learning tool...... imo
> *




good post here i agree.........i screwed up one time on pearl because the pearl was not crushed up enough in the cup and it shot out the gun in little clumps...........


but that was a couple of years back and i don't even think they made digital cameras then  



but now i take pictures of EVERYTHING :biggrin: 


i dread the day i gotta go develop some pics :uh:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jun 8 2006, 01:36 AM~5571626
> *update on the blue / green car. the owner had some rock chips so we added some impala logo graphics to the car
> it ws also hit in the rear...
> 
> ...


where did you get them logos at???????????????nice touch to that ride


----------



## marathon1218 (Oct 13, 2004)

That shit is tight... :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Jun 17 2006, 12:11 AM~5621584
> *where did you get them logos at???????????????nice touch to that ride
> *


a friend , there avaliable in several logos on mask material . i can get them for anyone interested


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jun 17 2006, 09:07 AM~5622131
> *a friend , there avaliable in several logos on mask material . i can get them for anyone interested
> *


hell yeah, pm me with the price. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

a quikie job . what we call a ''overnighter''


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

next up an 87 monte carlo ss . it it painted witrh a black base . hok blue pearl and blue and white ice pearl. this car has some major rust issues . needing all 4 floors replaced . 



















]


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ok here it is .its black , followed by ocean blue pearl with white and blue ice pearl.



















































































thanks for looking :biggrin:


----------



## KingLewi (Jul 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Mar 12 2006, 12:55 AM~5029927
> *heres a few pics of another car we did, its a 77 chev caprice . it is indigo blue with hok ice pearls and a few patterns.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




saw this car last weekend at hobby haven on metcalf...... :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Jul 14 2006, 07:39 PM~5773350
> *ok here it is .its black , followed by ocean blue pearl with white and blue ice pearl.
> 
> 
> ...















SUN PICS PLEASE :0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

tomorrow...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

ok


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

tonights work . i got home at 4:30 this morning. i wetsanded the car and applied stratto silver base over the stincels . i applied 2 more coats of ice pearl followed by straight clear. 
































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

tight shit!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

thanks , the car is at upholstry now but ill have pics outside when we get it back....


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

LOOks LIke good work now come and hit me up with an estimate


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

pm sent....


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

Driver Quarter


Passenger Quarter Pretty Bad So i Bought New One


New Passenger Quarter


Rear Of Car


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

we can fix that !!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i just called ,,no answer


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hood Of CAr


front driver panel has a little dent 


Picture of the little dent


passenger front panel and part of a door


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

Picture of other door

alright there are the pics since you are so busy get back with me !!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

i can work with that ....


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

hey call me in 5 minutes


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

Pic of the whole floor


Pic of drive side


Pic of passenger side


Pic of new floor there are 2 one for the driver side and one for the passenger side but i only took a picture of 1 basically they go from front of the car towards the back and stop at the back seat floor


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

we can do that too! you want fries with that ?


----------



## Prolifik (Jul 17, 2006)

Damn. Nice work man.


----------



## KCRIVI71 (Jan 4, 2005)

fries naw but tempting!!! hey just hit me up on the price for the floors added on to the deal we had for paint and pm me or call me whatever :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

started wetsanding the monte 



















look at that [email protected]!! :biggrin: 











:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 83monteconvert (Jul 21, 2006)

who sells the ice pearls for over whit like you used on the monte


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

any house of kolor jobber , or i can get them for you ....


----------



## estrada714 (Aug 14, 2005)

keep up the good work.


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 83monteconvert_@Aug 6 2006, 12:53 PM~5912035
> *who sells the ice pearls for over whit like you used on the monte
> *


On HoK's site there is a dealer list, just pick your country, then state/province and it lists everyone there.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

uh oh the chev got hit by an inattentive driver on a cell phone .... :angry:


----------



## Bishop (Jul 16, 2006)

:angry: :tears: :guns:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

what was all damaged looks to be just the header panel?

besides all the light stuff and unimportant shit :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

chipped up the hood , bent the core support a little . also moved the bumpder shocks and twisted the bumper....


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 21 2006, 07:54 AM~6008574
> *chipped up the hood , bent the core support a little . also moved the bumpder shocks and twisted the bumper....
> *




that sux


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Apr 9 2006, 05:27 PM~5208462
> *Thats tight!
> *



X2


----------

